# ??? Davis Big Game saltwater roller rod-Brand



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

So I seen what looks like a badass deal today with a Blue color roller rod 80-100lb rod today but never heard of the brand. Anyone have experience with them. Looked expensive? Roughly $75 for it


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I've read mostly good things about those Davis rods on other forums. For the price, it seems like you can't go wrong. I'd really like to give their fly rods a shot sometime.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok I bought it with a Penn 114 6/0 reel and some braid. Hope to try it out trolling tomorrow for kings. If I do it'll update yall.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Killed some Kings and few Spanish yesterday. The davis rod did great. Ran it right next to my big Penn rod. For the money I would buy 6 more of them at that price if available.


----------

